# Lonely Budgie Needing New Friends?



## InfinityBirds (Feb 10, 2018)

Hi guys, I currently have a female budgie who is about 2 years old. Maybe more. She had a partner who past away a while back. I feel that even though I interact with her a lot, it is still not the same as having another budgie. I am thinking about getting her another partner or even 3 more. I have had a flock of 10 before, so I can handle it, but I don’t know if it is the right move. I know about quarantining and etc. I thought that she may be too rough against a single budgie, but if there were 3 she would not be as dominant. Do you guys have any suggestions?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

How long has this budgie been alone now?
What is her name?
How much time are you spending with her each day?
Does she seem to be happy and cheerful?

There is a lot to consider before getting her a "friend". 
Are you doing it primarily for her benefit or because you yourself want more birds?

If she's been alone for awhile and is happy, then getting another budgie (or three) may actually not be the best thing for her.

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/392442-your-harmonious-flock.html

How large is the cage ( Length Width HeightP where you would house all the birds after quarantine if the four of them did get along?

Where would you be getting the budgie(s)?
http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles...l]-breeder-rather-than-big-box-pet-store.html

Would you consider taking in rescue bird(s) from a shelter or someone needing to rehome their birds?

Are you able to house the additional budgie(s) separately from the current one on a permanent basis if necessary?

Do you have an Avian Vet lined up and the means to take care of any expenses for illnesses or injuries for four budgies?

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

50 Common Budgie Dangers to Watch Out For

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
When We Don't Want Eggs
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

It's great to have you with us!  FaeryBee has given some great advice. 

Meanwhile, be sure to acquaint yourself with the forums by looking through the links provided above, which include most of the many articles and stickies that we have here! If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

We'd love to meet your budgie when you get a chance! 

Cheers! :wave:


----------

